# "CATONIC" Early start to the holiday!



## N2TORTS (May 26, 2012)

Maybe I should send him to AA? ...... This was 6am today! 










JD~


----------



## Mert (May 26, 2012)

*RE: "CATONIC" Early start to the holiday!*

Hahaha he definitely has a problem...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Yvonne G (May 26, 2012)

Ha Ha - *cat*-atonic!! He sure looks clean and fluffy. Is he an indoor cat?


----------



## N2TORTS (May 27, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Ha Ha - *cat*-atonic!! He sure looks clean and fluffy. Is he an indoor cat?



Well Y'vonne...."Bean" ...is mostly an indoor cat. Although he loves to spend time out with the torts and chase bugs in the yard.....along with the 3 other "kiddo's" ..... or is it .. Catto's ? 
JD~


----------

